# à la jean-jacques



## gopo

ciao a tutti!
in un articolo polemico, trovo questa frase: "jacobin par tempérament, hostile aux idées sociales, religionnaire à la Jean-Jacques".
qualcuno sa dirmi se "à la Jean-Jacques" è un'espressione idiomatica? altrimenti potrebbe fare riferimento al protestantesimo di J.J. Rousseau (che però non è citato né prima, né dopo...)?
grazie a chi ha qualche idea da suggerirmi!


----------



## One1

_La religione positiva, quella istituzionalizzata e corrotta, va superata con una nuova religione del cuore e della spontaneità, che egli coglie nel deismo di Samuel Clarke debitamente riformato "alla Rousseau" ma con forti suggestioni di San Paolo. _

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Jacques_Rousseau#Religione


----------



## gopo

ottimo, grazie!


----------



## Freigeist

Sicuramente nella frase indicata nell'esempio l'interpretazione che avete dato può essere corretta, però ho trovato la stessa espressione in un articolo che non può certo riferirsi al filosofo 

"Une 200 ou 230E suffit largement si vous conduisez à la Jean-Jacques."

Delle due l'una: o Jean-Jacques è un amico dell'autore del blog oppure l'espressione ha un significato figurato. Qualcuno può illuminarmi?


----------



## One1

Freigeist said:


> Sicuramente nella frase indicata nell'esempio l'interpretazione che avete dato può essere corretta, però ho trovato la stessa espressione in un articolo che non può certo riferirsi al filosofo
> 
> "Une 200 ou 230E suffit largement si vous conduisez à la Jean-Jacques."
> 
> Delle due l'una: o Jean-Jacques è un amico dell'autore del blog oppure l'espressione ha un significato figurato. Qualcuno può illuminarmi?



C'è una sottile sfumatura che non riesco a cogliere in questo articolo... cioè dovrei prendere il modello base se guido... "alla Fantozzi"?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Freigeist,

Je comprendrais que c'est l'équivalent d'une conduite pépère, sans excès (le contraire d'une conduite « sportive »). Jean-Jacques étant un prénom désuet...
Mais sans certitude.


----------



## Aoyama

Pour "conduire à la Jean-Jacques", oui, peut-être (Jean-Jacques pouvant se comprendre comme Jean et Jacques, des prénoms communs -comme Pierre et Paul-), car Rousseau n'avait pas de permis de conduire ...
Mais pour 





> "jacobin par tempérament, hostile aux idées sociales, religionnaire à la Jean-Jacques".


, on fait bien évidemment référence à Rousseau, par le fait que "jacobin" est mentionné.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aoyama said:


> [...] Mais pour ,
> "jacobin par tempérament, hostile aux idées sociales, religionnaire à la Jean-Jacques".
> , on fait bien évidemment référence à Rousseau, par le fait que "jacobin" est mentionné.


C'est pourquoi je répondais seulement à Freigeist et non à gopo.


----------



## Freigeist

Merci Karine_Fr. Donc, est-ce qu'elle n'est pas une expression très diffusée?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Freigeist said:


> Merci Karine_Fr. Donc, est-ce qu'elle n'est pas une expression très diffusée?


Je ne la connais pas, en tout cas. Je ne peux me prononcer sur sa diffusion...


----------

